# Upgrading of domains – need suggestions plz



## jmt2017 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I am a Junior IT admin but my employer is giving me a lot of responsibilities lately and as such I need some help. One of the challenges he gave me is to solve this scenario and propose a better setup. At the moment I have two sites which are geographically close to each other but not so close to be on CAT5 cabling. So there's a fibre link in between and their IP schemas are different. Moreover they are running different AD versions..one is Windows 2008 R2 and the other is the now obsolete Windows 2003.

The scenario we want is to phase out BOTH ADs and move both sites on the same domain in such a way that if one of the ADs fails it will failover to the other AD. Therefore the sites must have distinguishable ADs but still pertain to the same forest. The users on this server will store their data on a central storage which preferably will be a SAN or something similar.

What do you guys and dolls suggest for a setup like this? VMWARE, HYPERV, Veeam..?

Thanks all

J


----------

